# Filter selection



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, we had another power outtage here lasting all of 2 minutes. Of course the crummy fluval 305 I have stopped working and did not start back up. Priming didn't help. I had to take the filter, turn it upside down and dump half of it in the lawn, then come back and reconnect the hoses and let it flow! The inrush of water causes the impeller to get moving and halfway through I plug it in and it finally gets going.

So...75 gal tank (larger in the future)...any recommendations?

Homemade?

I want something that will start back up if i have a power outage so i don't have to worry about whether or not the thing is working.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

What about a cheap battery backup for the short term? That may work until you replace the filter system.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummer!

I've never had any problems with my Eheim re-starting after an interuption, accidental or deliberate.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

if i felt the filter was doing its job properly, i had that in mind. But i don't think its enough filter for my 75gal. even though the LFS said it was, and it seems pretty cool. Others have said otherwise and I tend to believe them.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea, I was just trying to think of a cheaper short term solution. With the heat the way it is rolling brownouts really concern me with trying to keep fish alive.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

305 is rated for a 75 but i wouldn't put it on anything better them a 40g. most filters are over rated for what they should be one. i take what ever a canister is rated for and cut it in half. i would get a eheim pro 2 or fx5 on there. i plan to get a eheim pro on my 75g. im way under powered but only have 3 angelfish in there so a lite bio load right now.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Petsmart has clearance price on Rena XP4 of $184. I don’t know anything about them. Just thought I’d mention it.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Gumbie said:


> Petsmart has clearance price on Rena XP4 of $184. I don't know anything about them. Just thought I'd mention it.


I have an XP4 and a few Eheims and alot of power outages in my neighborhood. Like, at least 1 a month for the last seven or eight years. The Rena and Eheims always restart. The XP4 will work for a 75 gallon very well.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like your pump head just needs a good cleaning and lubing. I use petrolatum jelly on the impeller shaft and magnet. Take a hose brush to the impeller well to remove all buildup that could cause it not to run. 

The simple priming method I found is to disconnect the water lock assembly from the pump with hoses attached. Open the valve and manually start a siphon on the inlet side. Once started, close the valve and reattach the water lock assembly to the pump.


----------



## Ernie Mccracken (May 15, 2011)

I have an Eheim 2262 on my 65 and don't think it's overkill at all. I am adding more flow as I still have some dead spots.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

i took the impeller apart and vaselined it. i did have an outage of 1 min last night and the thing pumped afterward.

I will monitor it, but plan on 2 things... an additional hang on filter and a ups strip


----------

